# Saltist 20H and 30H size?



## Rolo (Nov 6, 2008)

New here. Some great info. I just ordered a Saltist 30H. Not sure about the size of the reel. No one around here has them in stock. I fish Abu 6500's normally but was looking into getting something with more line capacity. Should I have gone with the 20H? I would love to see apicture of the 20H and the 30H side by side or beside a Abu 6500 for a visual reference. Any help would be appreciated. 

Thanks again,

Rolo


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

use the search engine on this site and play around with the key words and you will find the pictures your looking for as I remember them being posted last year sometime. Welcome and enjoy this site as there is alot of good info on here just remember to use the search engine.


----------



## NcRon (Dec 15, 2007)

Welcome to the family rolo,Im sure someone here has all 3 reels that you speak of and would probably be willing to take a picture of them side by side.

Ron


----------



## Drumboy (Jan 25, 2008)

Rolo any particular reason you are getting a reel with more line capacity? I have a Mag 525 and was thinking about getting a 6500 blue yonder. Have you had a bad experience or just want more just in case?


----------



## Rolo (Nov 6, 2008)

No real need for extra line capacity. I just wanted to try it out and maybe get into some larger fish as well. Small sharks would be fun. I have read good things about the Saltist and just wanted to give it a try. I have fished mostly Shimano's in fresh and Abu in salt. I still love my Abu's and have no plans of getting rid of them. I don't own a blue yonder but they will sling. 

Thanks again,
Rolo


----------



## Drumboy (Jan 25, 2008)

Thnx Rolo, My dad has a torium 14 and a saltist not sure which one, either 20 or 30, but he could throw the torium much better right out of the box. With the saltist had it for a month and still tweaking with it, but then again were not on the beach everyday to tweak with it or in a field. Hear alot more about to saltist than the toriums


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

I have a saltist 30 I bought from red drum in the obx I was told by them its the best reel straight out of the box bullet proff according to them . they told me he had a choice of any reel there and he fishes with one . the next day at the point he walks right up beside me and sure enough there it was so he was not giving me the bs.
side note. bob at red drum has had problems with the abus especially with the 6500 mag 
spools bend under big load cobia for instance.



9 rock


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

9 rock said:


> bob at red drum has had problems with the abus especially with the 6500 mag
> spools bend under big load cobia for instance.
> 9 rock


I have to diagree with that. Good people there but they are in business to make money. Many a big fish have been pulled to the beach with a 6500-7500 reel.


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

9 rock said:


> bob at red drum has had problems with the abus especially with the 6500 mag
> spools bend under big load cobia for instance.


Well than he must have been using steel cable for line, or 200lb braid. It would take some very strong line and a lot of force to bend the spool. I have landed many large drum and cobia on Abus. I even hooked a porpoise once on a 6500 mag elite and had him on for about 5-10min before he came unhooked. The reel was fine after that, it did have carbontex washers in it.

John


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

jlentz said:


> Well than he must have been using steel cable for line, or 200lb braid. It would take some very strong line and a lot of force to bend the spool. I have landed many large drum and cobia on Abus. I even hooked a porpoise once on a 6500 mag elite and had him on for about 5-10min before he came unhooked. The reel was fine after that, it did have carbontex washers in it.
> 
> John


that question would be better suited for him I am just the messenger I do know also that at Hatteras jacks he also told me not to buy the 6500 ct mag
although they love the bigger ones blue yonder and such .I also dont know if this is become a problem since they now out source their reels
but I do know other than old stock the red drum wont even sell them
he did tell me when the spool bends it is very difficult to see and is only detected by a little less casting distance . IMHO Avet or pro gear is superior in every aspect but almost impossible to throw its so fast. they want 175 for a magged side plate on Ebay .that's why I bought the saltist . and I was not disappointed . abus definitely have a big following but that gap is closing every day the 525 mag also is now very popular .but from what I understand they must be maintained and cleaned and oiled regularly .
I am not knowledgeable to argue with the guys at red drum but I am sure there are some who would disagree either way you go . 
but for my dollar cant go wrong with a saltist



9 rock


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Blue Yonder and the 6500CT Mag are the same reel other than the mag.


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

AirDown said:


> Blue Yonder and the 6500CT Mag are the same reel other than the mag.


that may be true dont know at Hatteras jacks no mention of the spool bend just something about the outer ring what ever that is I dont know. and I was looking for a magged reel out of the box he said dont buy the 6500ct mag 
that's it no more no less and red drum says dont buy any of them .

for further info that #252-995-5414 red drum

252-987-2428 Hatteras Jack


as I said I dont know enough either way I was just looking for something slower than my AVET and I got it
hell when I first started fishing the obx the penn squidder was the only reel to throw with a heaver now you dont ever see one



9 rock


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

9 rock said:


> hell when I first started fishing the obx the penn squidder was the only reel to throw with a heaver now you dont ever see one
> 9 rock



whatchu talken about Willis?... I got a pristine squidder on a 10' glass heaver I built in 1971... it'll see the point on our New Years trip...


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

hardly is what I should have said I did see a old heaver with a abu the tip was the size of my pinky 
I just saw a squidder here on the market place magged
I told him I would take it. its a 140 squiddedr.that makes two in one day what are the odds of seeing two on the beach at the same time. what do you guys go down new years I was thinking that also being it is a long weekend some strippers have shown up 
but nothing to brag about yet or the last few years for that matter

9 rock


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

9 rock said:


> what do you guys go down new years I was thinking that also being it is a long weekend some strippers have shown up
> but nothing to brag about yet or the last few years for that matter 9 rock


strippers are not normally found at that time of year, but we do snag a one or 2 occasionally... 

there's a bunch of us that congregate at the point every year for the New Years Bash... we get there about the 27th and hang out drinking barley pop and hooking up with big biters... we even get into a striper once in a great while up at Oregan inlet...  if you're interested in joining us PM Gilly21 and work out the details with him... :fishing:


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Rockfish1 said:


> strippers are not normally found at that time of year, but we do snag a one or 2 occasionally...



I snagged a stripper once, it was fun..


----------



## 61flathead (Dec 30, 2008)

I will be buying a saltist this weekend. I am leaning towards the 30H. Is there any reason I should go with the 20H instead?

AirDown
I was wondering what type of rod you use for snagging strippers? How long and what kind of action? Should your rod have a stiff or soft tip? Is there a best time during the day to snag a stripper? Thanks from a newby.

A couple years ago Odens Dock’s fishing report stated the big strippers had finally shown up. I was so disappointed when I got there that day. I believe AirDown and Rockfish know what they are talking about. Beware of other fisherman bragging about snagging strippers!


----------



## Stevie Wonder (Apr 20, 2007)

Rolo said:


> New here. Some great info. I just ordered a Saltist 30H. Not sure about the size of the reel. No one around here has them in stock. I fish Abu 6500's normally but was looking into getting something with more line capacity. Should I have gone with the 20H? I would love to see apicture of the 20H and the 30H side by side or beside a Abu 6500 for a visual reference. Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> Rolo


Rolo, I too am on the fence on whether the 20TH or the 30TH? Other than the line capacity there is about 7 0zs. difference in weight! I like fishing with light tackle. Guess there is a trade-off. Loose approx. 90 yds of line for a lighter reel? 210yds.using #20(20TH) or 300yds using#20(30TH).


----------



## Rolo (Nov 6, 2008)

I went with the STT30H. I am going to pair it with an All Star Breakaway LDFC119-2XH. I received the a reel from BPS but it had a nick in the spool so I returned it. I am still waiting on the back order replacement. The 30H was wide but no more than an ABU 7000 and the small side plates and the way the reel seat sits low made it feel a little smaller than a 6500. I think it is going to be a good fit for the rod I have in mind. I have read good things about these reels and I like the feel of the reel. I will let you know how things work out if I ever get the replacement reel. It is supposed to be in some time in January. 

Rolo


----------



## Stevie Wonder (Apr 20, 2007)

Rolo said:


> I went with the STT30H. I am going to pair it with an All Star Breakaway LDFC119-2XH. I received the a reel from BPS but it had a nick in the spool so I returned it. I am still waiting on the back order replacement. The 30H was wide but no more than an ABU 7000 and the small side plates and the way the reel seat sits low made it feel a little smaller than a 6500. I think it is going to be a good fit for the rod I have in mind. I have read good things about these reels and I like the feel of the reel. I will let you know how things work out if I ever get the replacement reel. It is supposed to be in some time in January.
> 
> Rolo


Rolo; Interesting... I like the sound of it sitting low & feeling smaller than a 6500. That info just convinced me to go with the 30TH. Super! Keep us informed how all works out. Good Luck & many thanks for the post.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

I have both the 20h and the 30h, they are both very low sitting reels. I like both reels, the 20h does give a little extra distance, I think anyway. My 20h has really seen more use than the 30h, but in May when the Cobias are running my 30h will be my go to reel. But just to throw a kink in everything, my Shimano Torium 14 is my go to reel all the time. It cast just as well as a 20 or 30h, and seems a little harder to get a bad backlash. The only reel bad on I had was from a know failure. I will probably be getting a 16 soon. The only thing I like better about the saltist, is that the spool does seem to sit a little lower than the torium.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Look at this: http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=47303&highlight=saltist+525

I posted that when I got my 30H. I'll try to get some pics of it next to my Blue Yonder at some point.


----------



## Stevie Wonder (Apr 20, 2007)

basstardo said:


> Look at this: http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=47303&highlight=saltist+525
> 
> I posted that when I got my 30H. I'll try to get some pics of it next to my Blue Yonder at some point.


basstardo, that link you posted was very informative, great input by all. Thanks. Stevie


----------



## reelworks (Jan 13, 2009)

Although this is an older post, I figured I'd clear up a few things on the Saltist reels.
The 20H and 30H reels are twins in all ways other than width, the 30H holds about 85yds more of 20lb line than does the 20H.

The 30TH is a larger diameter reel, it holds about the same amount of line as does the 30H but is closer in diameter to the 20H. 
The 40T is a wider version of the 30TH. The 50TH is again a jump in size holding .

The 20H and 30H sizes are fairly low profile reels, while the larger models are more or less jigging type reels. If casting is what your after, then choose either the 20H or 30H. The 20H is probably just fine for any inshore casting you may do. If larger fish or higher drag ratings are needed, and casting distance isn't important, then the 30T or 30TH or larger would be the better choice. 
The 30H and the 30T have the same line retrieve rate, due to both a slightly faster gearing and a larger diameter spool on the 30T through 50T.

I own a 30H, its a great reel for all around use both for surf and back bay fishing and does just fine handling the occasional larger fish. There are drag improvements for these, both smooth and Carbontex drags are available as are better grade or faster bearings. 
The easiest way to increase casting distance is to remove the spool brake collars, or at least install the lesser pair which they supply with the reel.
On mine, I removed them completely. 

If I ever feel the need for a drag improvement, I'd most likely also try the new ceramic bearings that are available as well as add the possible 6th bearing in place of the pinion bushing. The bushing is located at the end of the spool shaft on the crank arm side.


----------



## gvick (Jun 14, 2007)

*Torium vs Daiwa*



Tacpayne said:


> I have both the 20h and the 30h, they are both very low sitting reels. I like both reels, the 20h does give a little extra distance, I think anyway. My 20h has really seen more use than the 30h, but in May when the Cobias are running my 30h will be my go to reel. But just to throw a kink in everything, my Shimano Torium 14 is my go to reel all the time. It cast just as well as a 20 or 30h, and seems a little harder to get a bad backlash. The only reel bad on I had was from a know failure. I will probably be getting a 16 soon. The only thing I like better about the saltist, is that the spool does seem to sit a little lower than the torium.


I have a Torium 16 which I like to use vs the 525 or daiwa as I can throw it farther. My friends make fun of me all the time because it is not a surf casting reel however I put magnets in it and it is a great reel now.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

my .02 cents....

Saltists 20H... great surf reel, straight outta the box. Light weight, good drags..all aluminum ( no exterior plastic or graphite parts ). Solid construction great reel reel if you got small paws.

Saltist 30H... good pier reel. Same great construction and description as above, but has that needed line capacity if your going to spool it with 20lbs test. Can split time as a boat reel.

Saltist 30TH... this is the tall narrow reel. Great boat reel. Jig, troll, live bait. The narrow spool and over size drags makes jigging a joy. Reel will take 300 yards of 80lbs braid or 20lbs mono. 

Got all 3 at home and will post pics tonight.


----------

